# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  laxeer middel het zelfde als stoelgang verbeteren?

## marieke smith

ik las een paar berichte van jonge meisjes over het onderwerp laxeer middelen, en dat ze dan tabletten voor de verbetering van de stoelgang gebruikte.
door een verbeterde stoelgang zal het hele proces sneller gaan, maar betekend dit dan ook dat er minder voedingsstoffen zoals vetten koolhydraten en eiwitten zullen worden opgenomen in het bloed? 
ik hoef niets van al die laxeer rotzooi en daarom wil ik ook weten of je door stoelgang tabletten niet eigenlijk iets inneemt wat het zelfde effect levert. 
alvast bedankt.

----------

